# 3-Point Bale Spear Mounting Angle?



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Up until now, I've been using only a quick-attach bale spear on the loader to carry round bales - one at a time - back to the barn. I recently bought a 3-point bale spear to cut the time doing this in half. Just used it for the first time and at one point, a bale on the rear fell off when I went over some uneven ground (didn't even realize it until I got to the barn and discovered I had only one bale instead to two).

Now I'm wondering - should I shorten the top link so the spear has a slight upwards angle to it? How would that affect grabbing and releasing the bales? What's everyone else do?

Gary

P.S. As expected, the 3-point spear came with no manual or instructions whatsoever.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I use front and rear spears when clearing a field or feeding(although I don't like using a rear spear around horses).

I set my rear spear so that it is just a touch above level when the arms are all the way down and set the top link so that it has a pronounced upward angle when the arms are all the way up.

Spear length also makes a difference! Dropped a bale on the road one day using a spear that was 39"(?? - at least it was way short) on a 5' bale when going up a slight hill. I could just imagine someone bopping over the hill and running into it. Fortunately, the bale rolled into the drain ditch.

I now run 49" spears front and rear.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Are there multiple holes for the top link and lift arm pins??? Need to be level for spearing hay and have a upward angle raised all the way up...

I use a hay fork on the rear so that it will be flat on the ground when not in use. Have seen and heard of a few animals getting speared from the tractor being parked with spear sticking out back. Have seen some guys that pull the top link pin when parking so the spear tip touches ground.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I'll measure the spear length tomorrow and get a longer one if needed. Next time I mount the spear, I'll adjust it as suggested.

Thanks for the advice.

Gary


----------



## CWC_IL (Aug 13, 2015)

We use 49" spears (about 44" usable) in our 3 point round bale spears. Like rjmoses says, slightly uphill when arms are lowered usually gives you the desired pitch when raised. I generally tell our customers that if they aren't using a quick hitch, put the toplink in the lowest hole on the tractor and highest hole on the spear and then adjust from there. Here's a couple photos of a customers spear, one in the lowered position and one raised...





  








3 point bale spear/trailer mover




__
CWC_IL


__
Aug 18, 2015











  








3 point bale spear/trailer mover




__
CWC_IL


__
Aug 18, 2015


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Mine is similar to the one in the pics. I no longer spear the bales but slide under unless taking out to the feeder so I can cut twine and remove. If you do spear go low as possible this will increase the upward angle while transport and you will be supporting more of the bale


----------



## eam77 (Aug 4, 2013)

A rear 3-point mounted hay spear will be much more successful if you will get a hydraulic top link. Then you not only raise the bale, but also adjust the angle as you raise. But, even then, spear length does count. I have changed to "soft center" bales and I am going to have to get a longer spear. Also, on the soft center bales (fixed chamber), it is better to spear 6 or 8" high of center--- the soft center does not support weight as well as a hard center (variable center). For a hydraulic top link, check out Bailey Hydraulics - Knoxville , TN. Using the hydraulic top link, the rear spear will work just about as good (secure, don't lose hay) as the front end loader spear.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

ditto on the hydraulic top link


----------

